# Artificial ovary may boost fertility and postpone the menopause



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Interesting article in Newscientist

https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23130904-000-artificial-ovary-may-boost-fertility-and-postpone-the-menopause/

/links


----------

